# Abstrakte Datentypen in Java



## humbalumba (4. Jan 2017)

Hallo Liebe Java Gemeinde,
ich sitze momentan vor einem großen Problem:

Da stoße ich an meine Grenzen. Die beiden Methoden habe ich natürlich hinbekommen. 

Zum Vorgehen: Erstmal würde ich die übergebene Zahl prüfen, ob diese mit der 1. Primzahl (also die 2) teilbar wäre und wie oft, dass in eine Liste abspeichern. Dies würde ich auch mit den weiteren Zahlen versuchen.
(Das Aufgabenblatt habe ich mal hochgeladen zum besseren Verständnis, die restlichen Methoden sind auch vorhanden).
Wäre cool, wenn Ihr mir evtl. ein Tipp geben könntet.


----------

